# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  नागराज- नागराज सीरीज की पहली कॉमिक्स

## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों हम में से जिसने भी बचपन में कॉमिक्स पढ़ी होगी वो नागराज को जरूर जानते होंगे..
हमने नागराज की बहुत सी कॉमिक्स पढ़ी.. लेकिन शुरू शुरू में मेरा बड़ा मन  होता था की इस सीरीज की पहली कॉमिक्स मिल जाये जिसमे पता चले की 
**आखिर  नागराज का जनम कैसे हुआ.. कैसे उसे सभी शक्तियां मिली...*
*  वही कॉमिक्स इस सूत्र में मैं पेश करने जा रहा हूँ..

आशा करता हूँ की आप सबको पसंद आएगी..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों पता नहीं क्यूँ  तसवीरें अपलोड नहीं हो पा रही,* *बार बार    रिमोट फ़ाइल ठु लार्ज    लिखा आ रहा है बार बार..
तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ कृपया मदद करें..*

----------


## honymoon

Bahut hi acha isi kahani ko hum padana chahte the

----------


## C KA B

Aapne to yaar apne purane dino ki yaad taza kar di,Dhanyawad.


>

----------


## stpsweety

> *दोस्तों पता नहीं क्यूँ तसवीरें अपलोड नहीं हो पा रही,* *बार बार रिमोट फ़ाइल ठु लार्ज  लिखा आ रहा है बार बार..
> तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ कृपया मदद करें..*


 
 ही फ्रेंड कैसे हो अगर आप को yah samasya is  लिए aa rahi hai की आप जो फिल्स को सकें kar rahe हैं उसकी साइज़ बहुत बड़ी हो जा rahi hai सो आप जब उसे सकें करें तो साइज़ का ध्यान जरूर दे.........
आगे मेरी सुभ कम्नाये आप के साथ हैं..............

----------


## sangita_sharma

वाह वाह मज़ा आ गया नागराज तो मेरा सबसे पसंदीदा सुपर हीरो था क्या बात हे गर्मियों की छुट्टी में मम्मी से छिप कर बहुत पढ़ी हे ये कॉमिक्स और उपलोड करो मेरी तरफ से रेपुटेशन  भी स्वीकार कीजिये

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों.. कोशिश कर रहा हूँ दुबारा.. 
पसंद आये तो प्रतिक्रिया जरूर दिया करो यार.

आप सब जानते हैं की आजकल फॉर्म पर पोस्ट कर पाना कितना मुश्किल हो गया है//  इतनी मुश्किल से कोई सूत्र बनता है और फिर आप लोग अच्छा बुरा कुछ भी नहीं  बोलते तो दिल टूट जाता है///*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्रों यहाँ कॉमिक्स तो समाप्त हो गयी लेकिन.. नागराज की यात्रा यहीं से  शुरू हुई.. आगे इस श्रंखला की कॉमिक्स इतनी हैं की पढ़ते पढ़ते थक जाओगे..
अब दोस्तों अगर आप सभी वो कॉमिक्स पढना चाहते हैं तो यहाँ रिस्पोंस अच्छा देना पड़ेगा,,

क्यूंकि खराब सर्वर के बावजूद पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ.. दिक्क़त आ रही है ..  लेकिन अगर आपसे कुछ शब्द मिलते रहे तो ये सब भूल कर दुबारा शक्ति मिलती  है..* *


आप सबका इंतज़ार रहेगा..*

----------


## bangali_babu

baba gorakhnaath ki jai!

----------


## saksham4u

bahut badhiya............keep it up.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जय हो भाई जय हो..
* 


> baba gorakhnaath ki jai!

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बिलकुल जी बिलकुल.. कोशिश तो पूरी रहती है

आप जैसे सदस्य अगर होसला बढ़ाने आ जायें फिर तो बात ही क्या..!*



> bahut badhiya............keep it up.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

नागराज

अन्य कॉमिक्सों के लिए इस लिंक पर जायें..

----------


## xzone

bahut badhiya  main hamesha say nagraj ka fan rahaa hoon

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*यदि आपकी किसी विशेष कॉमिक्स को पढने कि इच्छा है तो आप उस कोमिक्स का नाम  लिख छोडें! आपको वो कोमिक्स उपलब्द करवाने की  कोशिश  कि जाएगी!* 


> bahut badhiya  main hamesha say nagraj ka fan rahaa hoon

----------


## Neha21

यह कॉमिक्स Pyaretoons.com से ली गई है  मस्त साईट है बंधुओ , यहाँ पर नागराज की सभी कॉमिक्स उपलब्ध है . झीने आप  सीधे पढ़ सकते है कोई डाउनलोड का झंझट नहीं है. में आपको उनके लिंक भी यहाँ  दे देती हूँ जिस से आप सीधे पढ़ सके

----------


## Neha21

http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Ka Safar/नागराज का सफ़र
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj/नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Ki Hongkong Yatra/नागराज की हांगकांग यात्रा
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Aur Shango/नागराज और शांगो
http://pyaretoons.com/Khooni Yatra/ख़ूनी यात्रा
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Ka Insaf/नागराज का इंसाफ
http://pyaretoons.com/Khooni Jung/ख़ूनी जंग
http://pyaretoons.com/Pralayankari Nagraj/प्रलयंकारी नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Khooni Kabila/खुनी कबीला
http://pyaretoons.com/Kobra Ghati/कोबरा घाटी
http://pyaretoons.com/Bachhon Ke Dushman/बच्चों के दुश्मन
http://pyaretoons.com/ Pralayankari Mani/प्रलयंकारी मणि
http://pyaretoons.com/Shankar Shahanshah/शंकर शहंशाह
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Ka Dushman/नागराज का दुश्मन
http://pyaretoons.com/Ichchadhari Nagraj/इच्छाधारी नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Kaaldoot/कालदूत
http://pyaretoons.com/Jadugar Shakura/जादूगर शकूरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Bauna Shaitan/बौना शैतान
http://pyaretoons.com/Tajmahal Ki Chori/ताजमहल की चोरी
http://pyaretoons.com/Laal Maut/लाल मौत
http://pyaretoons.com/Kabuki Ka Khajana/काबुकी का खजाना
http://pyaretoons.com/Thodanga/थोडान्गा
http://pyaretoons.com/Toofan Ju/तूफ़ान जू
http://pyaretoons.com/Jaadu Ka Shahanshah/जादू का शहंशाह
http://pyaretoons.com/Ajgar ka Toofan/अजगर का तूफ़ान
http://pyaretoons.com/Bakora Ka Jadu/बकोरा का जादू
http://pyaretoons.com/Piramidon Ki Rani/पिरामिडों की रानी
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Aur Mr 420/नागराज और मिस्टर ४२०
http://pyaretoons.com/Thodanga Ki Maut/थोडान्गा की मौत
http://pyaretoons.com/Bem Bem Bigelo/बेम बेम बिगेलो
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Aur Super Commando Dhruv/नागराज और सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव

More To Come Or Visit PyareToons.Com

----------


## Neha21

More Comics of Nagraj

http://pyaretoons.com/Nagina ka jaal/नगीना का जाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Aur Bugaaku/नागराज और बुगाकू
http://pyaretoons.com/Phir Aya Nagdant/फिर आया नागदंत
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Aur Nagina/नागराज और नगीना
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj aur Miss Killer/नागराज और मिस किलर
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Aur Tutentu/नागराज और तुतेनतु
http://pyaretoons.com/Adhrishya Hatyara/अदृश्य हत्यारा
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj aur Kanja/नागराज और कांजा
http://pyaretoons.com/Vijeta Nagraj/विजेता नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Visarpi Ki Shaadi/विसर्पी की शादी
http://pyaretoons.com/Shakura Ka Chakravyuh/शकूरा का चक्रव्यूह
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Ka Ant/नागराज का अंत
http://pyaretoons.com/Jehriley/जहरीले
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagpasha/नागपाशा
http://pyaretoons.com/Khajana/खजाना
http://pyaretoons.com/Crime King/क्राइम किंग
http://pyaretoons.com/Vishkanya/विषकन्या
http://pyaretoons.com/Snake Park/स्नेक पार्क
http://pyaretoons.com/Icchadari/इच्छाधारी
http://pyaretoons.com/Kenchuli/केंचुली
http://pyaretoons.com/Pralay/प्रलय
http://pyaretoons.com/Sammohan/सम्मोहन
http://pyaretoons.com/Vinaash/विनाश
http://pyaretoons.com/Baambi/बाम्बी
http://pyaretoons.com/Tanashah/तानाशाह
http://pyaretoons.com/Surman/सूरमा
http://pyaretoons.com/Sapera/सपेरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Fun/फन


More Coming Up

----------


## Neha21

और भी कॉमिक्स है . 

http://pyaretoons.com/Nagin/नागिन
http://pyaretoons.com/Kaliyug/कलियुग
http://pyaretoons.com/Vish-Amrit/विष-अमृत
http://pyaretoons.com/Raj Ka Raj/राज का राज
http://pyaretoons.com/Kohraam/कोहराम
http://pyaretoons.com/Kayamat/क़यामत
http://pyaretoons.com/Mrityudand/मृत्युदंड
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagdweep/नागद्वीप
http://pyaretoons.com/Trifana/त्रिफाना
http://pyaretoons.com/Mahayudha/महायुद्ध
http://pyaretoons.com/Agraj/अग्रज
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Ka Kahar/नागराज का कहर
http://pyaretoons.com/Taandav/तांडव
http://pyaretoons.com/Jaljala/जलजला
http://pyaretoons.com/Aatank/आतंक
http://pyaretoons.com/Dushman Nagraj/दुश्मन नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Shaktihin Nagraj/शक्तिहीन नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Nahi Bachega Nagraj/नहीं बचेगा नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Sangram/संग्राम
http://pyaretoons.com/Kaalchakra/कालचक्र
http://pyaretoons.com/Kundli/कुंडली
http://pyaretoons.com/Vidhvans/विध्वंस
http://pyaretoons.com/Parkale/परकाले
http://pyaretoons.com/Elan-e-Jung/एलान-ए-जंग
http://pyaretoons.com/Kali Maut/काली मौत
http://pyaretoons.com/Sanhaar/संहार


और भी कॉमिक्स है .  आगे इंतज़ार करे और reply भी करे

----------


## Neha21

और भी कॉमिक्स है .  आगे इंतज़ार करे और reply भी करे 

http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj America Me/नागराज अमेरिका में
http://pyaretoons.com/Aatankwadi Nagraj/आतंकवादी नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Aur Dracula/नागराज और ड्रैकुला
http://pyaretoons.com/Dracula Ka Ant/ड्रैकुला का अंत
http://pyaretoons.com/Kolahal/कोलाहल
http://pyaretoons.com/Vishhin Nagraj/विषहीन नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Ichhadhari Chor/इच्छाधारी चोर
http://pyaretoons.com/Khalnayak Nagraj/खलनायक नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Samraat/सम्राट
http://pyaretoons.com/Soudangi/सौडांगी
http://pyaretoons.com/Rakshak Nagraj/रक्षक नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/SarvShaktimaan/सर्वशक्तिमान
http://pyaretoons.com/Laava/लावा
http://pyaretoons.com/Vinashleela/विनाशलीला
http://pyaretoons.com/Pagal Nagraj/पागल नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Maseeha/मसीहा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chakra/चक्र
http://pyaretoons.com/Madyusha/मैडयूसा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chota Nagraj/छोटा नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Sheshnaag/शेषनाग
http://pyaretoons.com/Bhanumati Ka Pitara/भानुमती का पिटारा
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagadheesh/नागाधीश
http://pyaretoons.com/Vartmaan/वर्तमान
http://pyaretoons.com/Flemina/फ्लेमिना
http://pyaretoons.com/Funkaar/फुंकार
http://pyaretoons.com/Varan kand/वरन कांड
http://pyaretoons.com/Grahan kand/ग्रहण कांड
http://pyaretoons.com/Haran kand/हरण कांड
http://pyaretoons.com/Hari maut/हरी मौत
http://pyaretoons.com/Jeharila Baroood/जहरीला बारूद
http://pyaretoons.com/Sharan kand/शरण कांड
http://pyaretoons.com/Mamber/माम्बर
http://pyaretoons.com/Numero Uno/न्यूमेरो ऊनो
http://pyaretoons.com/Operation Surgery/ऑपरेशन सर्जरी
http://pyaretoons.com/Dahen kand/दहन कांड
http://pyaretoons.com/Mission Critical/मिशन क्रिटिकल
http://pyaretoons.com/Itee kand/इती कांड
http://pyaretoons.com/Jung maut tak/जंग मौत तक
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj Under Arrest/नागराज अंडर अरेस्ट 
http://pyaretoons.com/Paapraj/पापराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Raan Kand/रन कांड
http://pyaretoons.com/Samar kand/समर कांड
http://pyaretoons.com/Teen Siikkey/तीन सीक्के
http://pyaretoons.com/Zahar/ज़हर
http://pyaretoons.com/Ronin/रोनिन


और भी कॉमिक्स है .  आगे इंतज़ार करे और reply भी करे

----------


## Neha21

और भी कॉमिक्स है .  आगे इंतज़ार करे और reply भी करे 
http://pyaretoons.com/26/11/26/11
http://pyaretoons.com/Aankh Micholi/आँख मिचोली
http://pyaretoons.com/Kamikaze/कमिकज़े
http://pyaretoons.com/Nagraj/नागराज
http://pyaretoons.com/Shikata Ga Nai/शिकाता गा नई
http://pyaretoons.com/Naag Jyoti/नाग ज्योति
http://pyaretoons.com/Naagraj Ke Baad/नागराज के बाद
http://pyaretoons.com/Param Vishya/परम विष्या
http://pyaretoons.com/Panchwa Shikar/पांचवा शिकार
http://pyaretoons.com/Panch Nag/पञ्च नाग
http://pyaretoons.com/Omerta/ओमेर्टा
http://pyaretoons.com/Milan Yamini/मिलन यामिनी
http://pyaretoons.com/Kaal Sarp/काल सर्प
http://pyaretoons.com/Fuel/फुएल
http://pyaretoons.com/Adhoora Prem/अधूरा प्रेम
http://pyaretoons.com/Avshesh/अवशेष
http://pyaretoons.com/Fairo/फैरो
http://pyaretoons.com/Jadu Ka Shahansha/जादू का शहंशाह
http://pyaretoons.com/Vishya/विष्या
http://pyaretoons.com/Tomo/टोमो
http://pyaretoons.com/Chunauti/चुनौती
http://pyaretoons.com/Hedron/हेद्रों
http://pyaretoons.com/Hum Hongey Kamyab/हम होंगे कामयाब
http://pyaretoons.com/Venom/वेनोम
http://pyaretoons.com/Aadamkhor/आदमखोर


और भी कॉमिक्स है .  आगे इंतज़ार करे और reply भी करे

----------

